# Help - Need directions to assemble the Tagalong pet seat



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I've received my Tagalong on-seat booster seat and it looks like its going to be great....but - there were no directions on how to assemble the thing... Unfortunately - I'm not very good at this kind of stuff. 

Can someone who bought one give me some pointers on the best way to put it together, please?

BTW - this is the 2nd one I've ordered from Amazon. The 1st one came without instructions also (even though it was advertised as new it appeared to have been opened). When I called Amazon they told me to send it back, they would give me a $10 credit (plus free shipping) and I could order another one. This one was not sealed when it arrived - I'd really like to just put the thing together and be done with it!

Any help is greatly appreciated...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

waybrook said:


> I've received my Tagalong on-seat booster seat and it looks like its going to be great....but - there were no directions on how to assemble the thing... Unfortunately - I'm not very good at this kind of stuff.
> 
> Can someone who bought one give me some pointers on the best way to put it together, please?
> 
> ...


*The one I ordered came the same way.* The company emailed directions to me. What do you want to know?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Did you open the package with the cloth cover. I thought mine had come with no directions either, but they were packed in the middle of the fabric cover and cushion.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Donna:

You did not mention if this seat is for riding in a car or on a bicycle, but I am guessing you have bought a booster seat for a car.

Here is a url for the Solvit website - http://www.solvitproducts.com/Booster_Seat_Large_main.htm - specifically for a Large Booster Seat.

Look towards the bottom of the page for "Booster Seat Care & Use Guide." There is a 1-page Adobe .pdf that should help you.

Starr

Mom to Buffy and Buster


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Did you open the package with the cloth cover. I thought mine had come with no directions either, *but they were packed in the middle of the fabric cover and cushion*.


Yes but mine weren't there nor were any straps The company was very nice to deal with however


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

mintchip said:


> Yes but mine weren't there nor were any straps The company was very nice to deal with however


Sally, did you call Solvit or Amazon? I'm anticipating there are no straps in mine either....


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

StarrLhasa said:


> Hi, Donna:
> 
> You did not mention if this seat is for riding in a car or on a bicycle, but I am guessing you have bought a booster seat for a car.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much - I'll try the web page!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

waybrook said:


> Sally, did you call Solvit or Amazon? I'm anticipating there are no straps in mine either....


Both
The box didn't look like it had been glued or stapled so I thought it was a fluke....know I'm not sure. You are the 4th person I know of with the same issue.
I just sent you a PM hope you got it


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

PS-Pennie has used it twice and loves it!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Linda was absolutely right - if I'd opened everything I would have known.... . Thanks everyone for the helpful advice - it is now assembled and sitting in the great room. Panda is eyeing it with great caution....this may take a day or so. She's not big on new things, even if training treats are involved.

Thanks again!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

mintchip said:


> Both
> The box didn't look like it had been glued or stapled so I thought it was a fluke....know I'm not sure. You are the 4th person I know of with the same issue.
> I just sent you a PM hope you got it


I did - thank you, I sent you a note back....


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

mintchip said:


> PS-Pennie has used it twice and loves it!


I put Kaleb in his on the way home from the airport,first night. He loves it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just ordered this on Amazon - I pray it comes with everything I need. With a vacation with pups coming up we need 4 car seats!!!!! I hope she likes it!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Awww, Kaleb looks so comfy!!

Laurie, Augie just rode in his last week for 2500 miles, plus he spent quite a bit of time just sitting in it while we did things we had to do. He loves it! The hardest part of our trip was getting him to go potty at some of the rest stops. I have a hunch he was smelling coyotes or ?? and just wanted to go back to the car. But, wow, four car seats!!  We need to see a photo when you get them all installed!! You must have a van or one of the big rigs. I would love to see people's expressions when they see your set-up! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Laurie-wow, 4 dogs on a trip! Have you taken them on a trip before?

@Linda-How did your trip go with Augie besides the potty at the rest areas? Did you stay in hotels? Lizzie is our first dog and am wondering how to plan a trip with her.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

NO- we dont have big cars - that is the problem. I have a 2 door convertible and hubby has a BMW. But we are going away for 2 weeks and taking the pups with us so I guess we will have no interior room for luggage - LOL 

One day, before I started grooming them myself, I was bringing Lily, Lexi and Logan home from the groomers. All in their lookout seats, with the convert. top down. This lady pulled up along side of me and took a picture! It was funny. I figured this one would work nicely for Laila since she is smaller.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

What size did you guys order, looks like a great idea


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Laurie - that is too funny! You should have tossed her your e-mail addy and told her to send you a copy of the picture! Augie weighs 13.5 lbs. and the Tagalong works great for him. We took husband's Subaru Forester and we were full with ONE dog and carseat! Guess we don't travel lightly! :biggrin1:

Lynne - Augie travels very well. In hindsight, it would probably have been better to have not taken him along. We went for my MIL's funeral.  I had made arrangements at a boarding place here in town, but when it came time to finally go, I just couldn't leave him as we were gone for over a week. I am sure he would have been fine, but I just feel better where I can have him with me. He did do a lot of waiting in the car, however. If it had been hot weather, we couldn't have done it. But as it was, we went through snowstorms, rain storms, etc, with temps in the 30s and 40s. We stayed in motels, and all but one had grassy areas to go potty. We made sure to ask whether any lawn chemicals had been applied when we checked in. The day of the funeral, there was 8 inches of new snow - it was interesting trying to find a place for him to potty that day, and it was cold. I ended up calling the place where my SIL sometimes boards her dog and asked if we could bring Augie for the day (I had brought his immunization records with us); they loved him and said he had a great time playing with the other little dogs. I had thought there would be times we could take him to my SIL's house and let him play in her back yard with her dog but it turns out that her dog does NOT like other dogs and SIL was having major asthma issues. In a training class I attended recently, I learned that one way dogs respond to stress is by throwing off dander and I wondered whether her dog was throwing dander from all the stress and numbers of people invading her house, causing both my SIL's to have asthma issues. We took Augie in for about 5 minutes just to show people and then he went to his car seat. It probably wasn't the best trip for him, but he did well. He was glad to be home, however. He searched out his favorite resting areas and was back to going potty at all his regular times.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

lkwilson said:


> What size did you guys order, looks like a great idea


Laura - it is the Solvit Tagalong Jumbo On-Seat Booster - at least that is the one I got. It looks like the one Kaleb is nestled in. Actually, I have two. So I am all ready for a little bro for Augie!!! :biggrin1: I have one in my car and one in husband's car so we don't have to switch them back and forth.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Linda-sorry to hear about your MIL. It sounds like Augie did quite well with all the new situations! I just don't know if I could ever board Lizzie. I worry about her when I just leave the house for a few hours. I always wondered if you showed up at a hotel if they would let you bring your dog in or if you have to make prior arrangements with only certain chains. That is interesting about the dander.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Laurief said:


> NO- we dont have big cars - that is the problem. I have a 2 door convertible and hubby has a BMW. But we are going away for 2 weeks and taking the pups with us so I guess we will have no interior room for luggage - LOL
> 
> One day, before I started grooming them myself, I was bringing Lily, Lexi and Logan home from the groomers. All in their lookout seats, with the convert. top down. This lady pulled up along side of me and took a picture! It was funny. I figured this one would work nicely for Laila since she is smaller.


That is too cute. Too bad you could not get the picture-bet it is adorable!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Linda-sorry to hear about your MIL. It sounds like Augie did quite well with all the new situations! I just don't know if I could ever board Lizzie. I worry about her when I just leave the house for a few hours. I always wondered if you showed up at a hotel if they would let you bring your dog in or if you have to make prior arrangements with only certain chains. That is interesting about the dander.


Husband had some kind of travel guide he was looking through that told of motels in the area that accepted pets. Some don't. So we did call ahead and make reservations. The prices varied from $10 to $15 per night extra. One of them had a sign that stated if they found out you had brought in a pet that wasn't registered at the desk, you would be charged a $250 deep cleaning fee. I don't think pets can stay in all rooms, that there are certain rooms they designate for pets. The ones we liked in the area (Montana) where we were traveling on this trip were the Comfort Inns.

I thought it was very interesting about the dander as well. This training that I took was for Delta Society Pet Partner program and part of the training was to recognize stress signals in your dog. Augie licks his lips or yawns a lot; ex. - when his toenails are cut. You can especially see the dander in a black-haired dog with short hair - like profuse dandruff coming out of the coat. So even though we 'flunked' the evaluation :biggrin1: (he is still a bit 'exuberant'), I gained some useful knowledge.


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

Laurief said:


> NO- we dont have big cars - that is the problem. I have a 2 door convertible and hubby has a BMW. But we are going away for 2 weeks and taking the pups with us so I guess we will have no interior room for luggage - LOL
> 
> One day, before I started grooming them myself, I was bringing Lily, Lexi and Logan home from the groomers. All in their lookout seats, with the convert. top down. This lady pulled up along side of me and took a picture! It was funny. I figured this one would work nicely for Laila since she is smaller.


I'm so jealous...I am already suffering from MHS. My breeder just had another litter. She has a small black little girl I've been looking at her every day.My kids would kill me.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda loves her car seat. She laid in it for awhile last night - then today we went for 2 rides. Its tall enough she can see out and big enough she can lay down. Perfect for her - so glad we bought this one!

Sorry about the picture quality - all I had close was the Ipod when she crawled inside and laid down....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have the bigger lookout seats with the drawer underneath for my older three and they range from 15- 20lbs but Since Laila is only 6lb - I dont expect her to be too big full grown so I ordered the one that hangs from the back of the seat. She likes to be upright and looking out the window, when not trying to get out and crawl onto Mommy's lap. She still has not figure out that she is strapped in cause she keeps trying and trying :frusty:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just got my tagalong car seat. Everything was there,including the instructions and it is all put together. I cant wait for Laila to try it out!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Cool, Laurie! NOW, please get someone to take your picture with you and all those little characters in their seats in the car!! :biggrin1: That has got to be the cutest thing!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Mine showed up yesterday too... Coach will be ridin in style


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

Kaleb going to the vet. Likes to look at me while I drive. He is so funny!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I actually used it yesterday but not with a dog. We took in a rescue Guinea Pig and that is where she sad in the drive home. I hope to put the pup in it soon.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Wondering which size I should get for Abby and McGee to share. Abby is 8 - 9 lbs. and I have a feeling McGee is going to get a few pounds bigger than her. What do you all think? Of course, DH thinks a doggie carseat is ridiculous but he's not the one they're sitting on top of the whole time!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is Laila in the new seat - we went with me to the nursery to pick out plants - had a ball!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Kathie said:


> Wondering which size I should get for Abby and McGee to share. Abby is 8 - 9 lbs. and I have a feeling McGee is going to get a few pounds bigger than her. What do you all think? Of course, DH thinks a doggie carseat is ridiculous but he's not the one they're sitting on top of the whole time!!!


I ask DH for a carseat as a present for Ache's birthday. He also thinks it's ridiculous although her didn't tell me that. He just offered me a basket he has in the closet that is about the same size as the carseat. 
ohhhh DH's don't understand Hav's Mommies.... hahaha


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tere - you need to tell hubby that is is VERY IMPORTANT that all dogs be in a car seat, or crate, or hooked to the seat belt. They can be kept safe in an accident if not. Imagine if you had an accident, and a passerby came over to see if you were ok, and opened the door!!! - Ache would be gone!!! Fear makes dogs do things they normally would not! I say "oh my guys would never leave me and run off" = but I Promise - they will . Car seats are great- and this tAgalong was not that expensive at all!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Would the jumbo fit Abby & McGee together?

Laurie, Laila is growing up! She looks adorable in her seat.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kathie, I just went out and measured my Jumbo tagalong. The inside dimensions are about 19.5 x 14.5 inches give or take a half inch. When I eyeball it, I think it might be a tight squeeze for two. Maybe you could find a box approx. those measurements and try it for size. It is a very nice size for Augie, who weighs 13.5 lbs. Aren't there some brands that come in a large/double size? If anyone has tried it for two, hope they will jump in with a comment.

Wow, Laurie, Laila looks like such a BIG girl!! What have you done with *our 
* puppy?? 

Agree that it is important to have them attached to car seat or seat belt. Recently there was an accident south of us a bit, where all members of the family ended up in the hospital. They had a dog with them, but it got away, evidently had not been in any restraints. I will try to attach a link to the story. Thank goodness it had a happy ending - very lucky dog. A lot of caring people who worked together to make it a happy ending. 

http://www.columbian.com/news/2011/apr/04/boy-dog-reunited-after-car-accident/


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Kathie - When looking at the double-car seats (or jumbo car seats) make sure you get an INSIDE dimension. The foam ones can be larger on the outside - but smaller on the inside because the side walls are so thick....

I have two of the Tagalong On-Seat Car Seats (not the kind that hang on the headrest. Daisy is 11 lbs and Beau is 14 lbs - and they love being able to stretch out and lay down. Some of the car seats that advertise they can fit two dogs are planning on the poor dogs sitting side-by-side for the whole car ride.... Daisy and Beau fall asleep after the first 5 - 10 minutes....and would NOT be happy trying to share the space.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I want to remind people that it NOT SAFE to let a small dog sit on the front of a car UNLESD the Airbag has been disabled.

In a collision, an airbag can kill a furbaby.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Laurief said:


> Tere - you need to tell hubby that is is VERY IMPORTANT that all dogs be in a car seat, or crate, or hooked to the seat belt. They can be kept safe in an accident if not. Imagine if you had an accident, and a passerby came over to see if you were ok, and opened the door!!! - Ache would be gone!!! Fear makes dogs do things they normally would not! I say "oh my guys would never leave me and run off" = but I Promise - they will . Car seats are great- and this tAgalong was not that expensive at all!!!


Ache always goes in her crate while in the car but carsickness is attacking her badly... I want to try the carseat as many people say it can help. ( And it looks really nice ) I am working on that... Ache will have her carseat soon. haha


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Believe it or not, that little puppy is still only about 6 pounds, no more the 1.5 lb baby that came home.  

I about the car seat! My airbag on that side does not activate unless there is someone in the seat. But if you dont have a car that does that - then you should disable it if the dog is in the front.


----------

